# Service der Firma Newmen bei Newmen Advanced SL X.R.25 Carbon LR



## zerschpel (2. März 2022)

Hallo Forum, 
ich wollte meine Erfahrungen mit dem Service der Firma Nehmen hier mal kurz berichten. 
Ich habe im 03/21 eine Cube Nuroad C62 SL mit obigem LR Satz erstanden. Schon nach kurzer Zeit zeigten sich an beiden Felgen fleckige Verfärbungen. Das Rad wurde immer mit dem Hope Shifter Reiniger, welche explizit auch für Carbon geeignet ist gereinigt. 
Im 05/21 hatte ich das erste Mal Kontakt mit der Firma Newmen. Zunächst alles sehr nett, man wolle sich ein Bild machen und ich solle die LR einschicken. Mein Einwand, daß ich jetzt über Sommer die LR nicht einschicken möchte und dies lieber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt machen würde, wurde per Email wohlwollend aufgenommen. 
In 12/21 wurde dann auch der Freilauf fest. Wenn man im Forum liest, wohl ein bekanntes Problem, wenn auch bei einem andern Modell. Ich habe dann das Rad zum Händler gestellt mit der Bitte um Erledigung.
Nach einigen Wochen, mittlerweile 02/22 bekam ich den Hinweis vom Händler, daß am Freilauf die Lager verschlissen seien und ein Wechsel mit ca 65€ zu buchen schlägt. Die LR soll der Händler mit Autopolitur säubern und dann sei alles gut !!!!!!!! 
Nun frag ich mich, warum ich einen neuen Freilauf brauchen, wenn die Lager verschlissen sind ? 2 Lager kosten weniger als 10€, der Freilauf aber deutlich mehr. Ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt !
Die Laufräder wurden vom Händler tatsächlich mit Politur behandelt, allerdings ohne großen Erfolg und auf Kosten des Händlers ! 
Auf meine Drängen, daß dies nicht die Lösung sein kann, wurde mir ein Crash Replacement für 50% der Neupreises angeboten. Die Funktion sei ja nicht beinträchtig. Auf mein Insistieren, daß ein optischer Mangel eben auch ein Mangel ist, der über die Gewährleistung abgedeckt sei, folgte nur ein Schulterzucken und der Hinweis, daß das Rad ja nun schon fast 1 Jahr alt sei !!!!!!
Diese Antwort empfinde ich eigentlich als Frechheit ! Was mein ihr ?
Ach ja, ich habe deutlich ältere Carbonlaufräder, welche auch über Winter gefahren wurden und nicht so fleckig sind !!!

Das ganze geht jetzt zum Anwalt. Dem Händler mach ich hier keine Vorwürfe, der hat auch nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt. Aber der Service der Firma Newmen ist hier wirklich unterirdisch

Im Bild unten ein Eindruck von der Felge. 

Was meint ihr ???

Lg Zerschpel


----------



## Monnemmer (2. März 2022)

Hat dein Händler Newmen überhaupt mal kontaktiert?

Und bevor du hier die ganzen Anwaltsgeschütze auffährst, empfehle ich dir mal Newmen direkt zu kontaktieren. Die haben nämlich - im Gegensatz zu deinen Ausführungen - einem hervorragenden Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedal-ritter (2. März 2022)

Monnemmer schrieb:


> Hat dein Händler Newmen überhaupt mal kontaktiert?
> 
> Und bevor du hier die ganzen Anwaltsgeschütze auffährst, empfehle ich dir mal Newmen direkt zu kontaktieren. Die haben nämlich - im Gegensatz zu deinen Ausführungen - einem hervorragenden Service.


Ich würde da erstmal halblang machen, bevor du hier Newmen einen hervorragenden Service attestierst, wobei doch ganz offensichtlich ein User ein Problem mit dem Service hat. Oder zählt nur deine Meinung?

Gewährleistung macht man normalerweise gegenüber dem Händler geltend. Dieser muss den Mangel abstellen (und sich mit den anderen Parteien auseinandersetzen).
Anscheinend hat sich Newmen quergestellt. Was aber dem TE völlig Wumpe sein kann, denn die Felge ist ja beim Händler gekauft worden (so lese ich das raus?), und somit hat der TE einen Konflikt mit seinem Händler und nicht mit Newmen.


----------



## zerschpel (2. März 2022)

Mein Händler hatte Kontakt, das LR war bei Newmen und ich hatte auch mehrfach Kontakt !!!


----------



## pedal-ritter (2. März 2022)

zerschpel schrieb:


> Mein Händler hatte Kontakt, das LR war bei Newmen und ich hatte auch mehrfach Kontakt !!!


Kein Grund für Ausrufezeichen.

Ich würd dem Händler schriftlich ne zweiwöchige Frist setzen, in der er den Mangel beheben soll. 2 mal hat er ja noch.


----------



## Monnemmer (2. März 2022)

zerschpel schrieb:


> Mein Händler hatte Kontakt, das LR war bei Newmen und ich hatte auch mehrfach Kontakt !!!


Ah ok, das wurde aus deinem Post nicht ganz klar.



pedal-ritter schrieb:


> Ich würde da erstmal halblang machen, bevor du hier Newmen einen hervorragenden Service attestierst, wobei doch ganz offensichtlich ein User ein Problem mit dem Service hat. Oder zählt nur deine Meinung?
> 
> Gewährleistung macht man normalerweise gegenüber dem Händler geltend. Dieser muss den Mangel abstellen (und sich mit den anderen Parteien auseinandersetzen).
> Anscheinend hat sich Newmen quergestellt. Was aber dem TE völlig Wumpe sein kann, denn die Felge ist ja beim Händler gekauft worden (so lese ich das raus?), und somit hat der TE einen Konflikt mit seinem Händler und nicht mit Newmen.



Wieso diese passiv aggressive Art? Schlecht geschlafen? Ich kenne diverse Fälle aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, in denen Newmen sich mehr als nur kulant verhalten hat. Aus diesen Erfahrungen, darf ich mir wohl ein Bild ableiten.

Und mein Rat sich direkt an Newmen zu wenden, ist ja wohl der nächste logische Schritt bevor hier almanmässig direkt der Anwalt eingeschaltet wird.



pedal-ritter schrieb:


> Kein Grund für Ausrufezeichen.


lol


----------



## zerschpel (2. März 2022)

Was ist denn nun an Ausrufezeichen aggressiv ? Sie dienen dazu dem geschriebenem Wort Ausdruck zu verleihen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Aber darum soll es ja auch gar nicht gehen. 

 Das LR war wie geschrieben bei der Firma Newmen. Ich hatte mehrfach mit dem Händler und mit der Firma Kontakt. Der Kontakt mit Newmen  war seitens der Firma eher überheblich als kundenorientiert. 
Was soll ein weiterer Kontakt bringen ? Dem Händler sind die Hände gebunden, da er ja nicht auf eigene Kosten 2 Felgen austauscht und Newmen ist der Meinung, dass Politur super ist und dem Preis der Felge angemessen. Welche Alternative bleibt mir denn, außer der juristischen ? 
Eine Frist hab ich der Firma Newmen schon gesetzt, diese wurde aber auch nur lapidar abgewiesen. Und das Freilauf Problem besteht ja auch noch weiter. Das Ganze zieht sich nun seit mehreren Monaten schleppend dahin.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. März 2022)

Kannst du mal ein Foto aus anderem Licht machen? Die Felge sieht aus, als wäre sie mit Abbeizer behandelt worden. Meine Carbonfelgen von Newmen sind schwarz. 

Kann es außerdem sein, dass an den Nippeln noch mal mit Öl nachgearbeitet wurde? Das würde die Flecken erklären.


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. März 2022)

hast du geschrieben, wieviele Kilometer auf dem lrs sind? Wenn die Laufzeit unüblich kurz ist, fallen auch Verschleißteile unter die Gewährleistung. Ansonsten bleibt noch zu sagen, der Händler ist dein Vertragspartner, der muss den Schaden beheben. Mit Newmen hast du nichts zu schaffen.


----------



## saturno (3. März 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Foto aus anderem Licht machen? Die Felge sieht aus, als wäre sie mit Abbeizer behandelt worden. Meine Carbonfelgen von Newmen sind schwarz.
> 
> Kann es außerdem sein, dass an den Nippeln noch mal mit Öl nachgearbeitet wurde? Das würde die Flecken erklären.


wozu bilder, brauchste die fürs poesiealbum???? wenn er abgebeizt hätte, wärde der newmann schriftzug auch weg.


----------



## pedal-ritter (3. März 2022)

Vielleicht meldet sich ja hier Newmen mal zu Wort. Die scheinen ja einen Account zu haben und ab und an mal auf Sachen zu antworten (und eine Lösung herbeiführen zu wollen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (3. März 2022)

saturno schrieb:


> wozu bilder, brauchste die fürs poesiealbum???? wenn er abgebeizt hätte, wärde der newmann schriftzug auch weg.


Weil es mich interessiert. Warum gleich so aggressiv.


----------



## zerschpel (3. März 2022)

Also die Laufleistung der LR würde ich auf ungefähr 1000km tippen. Es ist nicht mein einziges Rad, von daher wurde es nicht permanent über den Sommer genutzt. 

Über eine Antwort der Firma Newmen würde ich mich auch freuen. 
Im Anhang noch mal ein anderes Bild. Wie gesagt, das Rad wurde nur mir Wasser und Bikereiniger geputzt. Alles anderen Räder von mir und meiner Frau sehen nicht so aus, obwohl sie die gleiche Behandlung erdulden mussten.


----------



## MG (3. März 2022)

zerschpel schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> ich wollte meine Erfahrungen mit dem Service der Firma Nehmen hier mal kurz berichten.
> Ich habe im 03/21 eine Cube Nuroad C62 SL mit obigem LR Satz erstanden. Schon nach kurzer Zeit zeigten sich an beiden Felgen fleckige Verfärbungen. Das Rad wurde immer mit dem Hope Shifter Reiniger, welche explizit auch für Carbon geeignet ist gereinigt.
> Im 05/21 hatte ich das erste Mal Kontakt mit der Firma Newmen. Zunächst alles sehr nett, man wolle sich ein Bild machen und ich solle die LR einschicken. Mein Einwand, daß ich jetzt über Sommer die LR nicht einschicken möchte und dies lieber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt machen würde, wurde per Email wohlwollend aufgenommen.
> ...


Schreib mir bitte mal ne PM


----------



## beutelfuchs (3. März 2022)

zerschpel schrieb:


> Dem Händler sind die Hände gebunden, da er ja nicht auf eigene Kosten 2 Felgen austauscht


Sowas und noch ganz andere Dinge, welche ebenfalls im BGB aufgefuehrt sind, machen Haendler andauernd. Lass dir keine Maerchen erzaehlen.


----------



## feedyourhead (4. März 2022)

Wenn ich mir die Sicherheitshinweise zu diesem Hope Shifter Zeug anschau und die mit anderen Reinigern vergleiche scheint das ja schon eher von der aggressiveren Sorte zu sein. 

Die Newmen Felgen sind soweit ich weiß unlackiert. Da bleibt wenig über was da bei Newmen anders sein könnte als bei andren unlackierten Carbonteilen.


----------



## zerschpel (4. März 2022)

Der Reiniger der Firma Hope ist explizit für Carbon freigegeben und von der Firma Newmen gibt es kein Hinweis, daß ein spezieller Bikereiniger nicht zu benutzen sei.  
Im Übrigen besitze ich einen 8 Jahre alten MTB Carbon-LR Satz aus Fernost, billig direkt beim Hersteller gekauft, der sieht noch super aus und einen RR-LR Satz aus Carbon von DT Swiss, der auch noch aussieht wie neu, dieser ist 4 Jahre alt. Also, wo ist der Fehler ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (4. März 2022)

zerschpel schrieb:


> Der Reiniger der Firma Hope ist explizit für Carbon freigegeben und von der Firma Newmen gibt es kein Hinweis, daß ein spezieller Bikereiniger nicht zu benutzen sei.
> Im Übrigen besitze ich einen 8 Jahre alten MTB Carbon-LR Satz aus Fernost, billig direkt beim Hersteller gekauft, der sieht noch super aus und einen RR-LR Satz aus Carbon von DT Swiss, der auch noch aussieht wie neu, dieser ist 4 Jahre alt. Also, wo ist der Fehler ?


Der billige Fernost LRS ist sicher lackiert.
Der Newmen nicht.
Newmen schreibt dass man milde Reiniger verwenden soll.
Schwer zu beurteilen wie mild nun der Hope ist. Ich persönlich brauch keine solchen Reiniger fürs Bike.
Fakt ist nunmal auch, dass du hier der erste bist der solche Probleme hat.
Ich würd mal stark vermuten, der Hope Reiniger ist nicht geeignet. Wenn Hope schreibt für Carbon geeignet und deine Felgen sehen danach so aus würd ich auch mal den Fehler bei Hope suchen. Und das nicht pauschal ausschließen.  Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## pedal-ritter (4. März 2022)

MG schrieb:


> Schreib mir bitte mal ne PM


Abwarten und Kaffee trinken wäre meine Devise. 

Guck mal, die haben sich hier gemeldet, und die wollen sich bestimmt nicht die einmalige Chance nehmen lassen den guten Kundenservice zum Besten zu geben.

Kannst ja gerne mal berichten was schlussendlich dabei raus kam.
Ich, und sicherlich auch andere hätten bestimmt Interesse daran.


----------



## zerschpel (6. März 2022)

Kontakt ist aufgenommen, wollte aber nochmal kurz auf feedyourhead eingehen.
Der billige Felgensatz aus Fernost ist nicht lackiert. Auch der DT Swiss nicht. Übrigens sind alle anderen Carbonnteile an meinen anderen Bikes alle nicht verfärbt, auch nicht die Sattelstütze der Firma Newmen am Cube Nuroad. Aus meiner Sicht, kann das kein Reinigerproblem sein.


----------



## feedyourhead (6. März 2022)

zerschpel schrieb:


> Der billige Felgensatz aus Fernost ist nicht lackiert. Auch der DT Swiss nicht.


Dt Swiss hat eigentlich schon Klarlack drauf. Billige Aliteile sowieso. Newmen Sattelstütze auch.


----------



## sparkfan (6. März 2022)

Vllt wurde bei den Felgen von NM auch nur ein anderes Harz als bei den anderen erwähnten Komponenten verwendet, das mit dem Reiniger reagiert. Ich würde bei Carbon, GFK, usw. sowieso die Finger von Chemie lassen. Der Hersteller des Reinigers kann eh nicht raten, welches Harz verwendet wurden. Die Kompatibilität mit allen Harzen hat er sicher auch nicht getestet.


----------



## Ralf B. (6. März 2022)

Servus zusammen. Muss mal eine Lanze für den Newmen Support und Kontakt brechen. Hatte bei meinem Crosser Laufradsatz zwei gerissene Speichen. Newmen per Mail kontaktiert, umgehend die Antwort welcher LRS und bitte Bilder. Dann direkt die Antwort: Problem bekannt, einschicken, wird komplett neu eingespeicht. Hingeschickt , drei Wochen später für lau zurück und die Felge, die gegen eine Wurzel verloren hatte, war auch noch ausgetauscht. Da kann sich mancher Laden mal ne gewaltige Scheibe abschneiden!


----------



## beutelfuchs (7. März 2022)

Also (wahrscheinlich) ein Biketag versaut + drei Wochen warten wegen eines Fehlers des Herstellers + Felgen, die sich an Wurzeln (echt jetzt?) verbiegen + die ganze Arbeit (Aus-/Einbau, Reifen runter/rauf, Kosten fuer neue Milch Post etc) bleibt an dir haengen = Vorbild?

Klingt ja nach einer tollen Offerte.


----------



## Ralf B. (7. März 2022)

Servus. Ja, kann man auch so sehen. Ich war froh, dass der LRS ohne Probleme umgespeicht wurde. Die Felge war auf jeden Fall mein Fehler, beim Nightride dumm gelaufen, das Felgenhorn hatte einen schönen Schlag. Die „Arbeit“ kann man vernachlässigen und das Timing war gut😉, Urlaub und ein Ersatz-LRS.
Ändert nix an meiner positiven Meinung von Newmen.


----------



## nihi71 (8. März 2022)

zerschpel schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> ich wollte meine Erfahrungen mit dem Service der Firma Nehmen hier mal kurz berichten.
> Ich habe im 03/21 eine Cube Nuroad C62 SL mit obigem LR Satz erstanden. Schon nach kurzer Zeit zeigten sich an beiden Felgen fleckige Verfärbungen. Das Rad wurde immer mit dem Hope Shifter Reiniger, welche explizit auch für Carbon geeignet ist gereinigt.
> Im 05/21 hatte ich das erste Mal Kontakt mit der Firma Newmen. Zunächst alles sehr nett, man wolle sich ein Bild machen und ich solle die LR einschicken. Mein Einwand, daß ich jetzt über Sommer die LR nicht einschicken möchte und dies lieber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt machen würde, wurde per Email wohlwollend aufgenommen.
> ...


Und, was hat der Anwalt erreicht?


----------



## zerschpel (8. März 2022)

Ich hatte bisher nur ein Vorgespräch, welches aus meiner Sicht sehr positiv war und bin gerade in Kontakt mit dem GF. Wir werden sehen was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluerunner (8. März 2022)

Was bedeutet GF?


----------



## Bingo1979 (8. März 2022)

Geschäftsführer


----------



## Bluerunner (8. März 2022)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Geschäftsführer


Okay, jetzt fragt sich nur noch mit welchem... von der Anwaltskanzlei, von Newmen oder vom Händler?


----------



## zerschpel (8. März 2022)

Der Firma Newmen


----------



## schnellerpfeil (11. März 2022)

Fleckige Oberflächen sind ärgerlich keine Frage. Was ich aber nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann ist die Schuldfrage. Wenn ich meine Kunststoffteile am Auto mit einem Kunststoffpflegemittel reinige und es Flecken gibt, dann reklamiere ich das doch nicht beim Autohersteller, oder?

Wenn du die Flecken auf dem Bild im Eingangspost meinst, die am Nippelsitz zu sehen sind, dann ist das aller Wahrscheinlichkeit Öl vom Aufbau. Das muss man gleich entfernen.


----------



## jhheiner (19. März 2022)

Hatte bis dato nie Probleme mit Newmen. Der Service, wenn man direkt anruft ist kundenfreundlich und kundenorientiert. Bei solchen Fällen würde ich immer direkt Kontakt zum Hersteller aufnehmen. Kann über Newmen nur Positives berichten und würde mir jederzeit wieder Newmen Teile kaufen, bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Service und auch der Qualität!


----------



## zerschpel (18. April 2022)

Salve, hat etwas Zeit gebraucht, aber letztendlich hat sich der Michi um die LR gekümmert und alles ist zu meiner Zufriedenheit gelöst. Ich wollt hier nur kurz die Info dazu abgeben, nachdem ich den Post auch gestartet  habe. Aus meiner Sicht kann er geschlossen werden.


----------

